# Interview boo boo



## revell (Jan 27, 2009)

If you fumble during an interview - got nervous on a question and for the life of me couldn't think of how to answer it and ended up giving a not so good answer - can you correct yourself in a follow up thank you letter for the interview?

Thought of many good answers once I had left!!!


----------



## dmaec (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't see why not   The follow up letter thanks them for their time/interview - and somehow in there you can state that you want to elaborate on that particular question/answer.  close with another thank you for their time! 
that's just my opinion...


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 28, 2009)

dmaec said:


> I don't see why not   The follow up letter thanks them for their time/interview - and somehow in there you can state that you elaborate on that particular question/answer.  close with another thank you for their time!
> that's just my opinion...



Good idea Donna!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Donna and it also is a nice way to let them know that you are still very much interested in the job.  A potential boss will take that into consideration if it has come down to only a few of you. I know I would be more likely to hire the one who sent me a follow up note.


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes!  You're on the right track.  Make sure you're clear in your response and use the "follow-up letter" as an opportunity to thank the interviewer(s) for time and consideration.  Explain that you'd like to add clarification to your initial response.

The longer I'm in healthcare, the more obvious it seems that we're losing our interview etiquette.  Even in this electronic age, it pays and looks impressive to deliver thank you notes to your interviewers.

I'm glad you still embrace this "old" practice!  Good luck to you.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting question.  I actually did just that one time.  I was given a coding test, and missed one and was quite stumped about it.  I went back to work, looked it up and included my reasoning versus the correct answer when writing my thank you note (which I always do).  I got the job because I didnt settle for just being incorrect, I figured out why.  So in answer to your question, I would say it certainly cant hurt!  Good Luck!


----------

